# Antispyware Review



## lagopi (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey guys, Lets have a poll on Best Antispy products.

I have posted a review on Best Antispyware products here:

http://lagopi.blogspot.com/2006/10/how-to-keep-your-system-clean-from.html

Pls read it for an analysis and vote your opinion.

I vote for : Ad-Aware


----------



## Kalstolyn (Oct 28, 2006)

Adaware is my favourite as well


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

Ewido was the best for me atleast before it was taken over by AVG, the icon for it just looks ugly now


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

AVG AntiSpyware(Ewido), Adaware, Spybot, AVG AntiVirus, Spywareblaster and Rootkit Revealer are seem excellent apps, IMO. BHODemon seems to be no longer updated, but still functions to let you know when and what BHOs are being installed.


----------



## Kalstolyn (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, I tend to use process explorer and autoruns for malware removal. Rootkit revealer is useful if I can't see what's causing the infection using the other two tools. It tends to give false positives a lot.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I like Advanced windows care,it covers most problems and more :up:


----------



## piloteer (Sep 9, 2006)

Installed Webroot Spy Sweeper today and on the first scan it caught 18 spyware cookies. 17 were low risk and one of them was high risk. The only problem I encountered was with Trend Micro Antispam pilot version 3.52 Outlook Express crashes when I click on mail to read it. If I disable the Trend Spam blocker tool bar it works o.k. Contacted Webroot with the issue and expect an answer. Will get back when I have an answer


----------



## piloteer (Sep 9, 2006)

Solution was to open the Shield and deselect Windows Messenger and Active X. In my issue the problem was the Active X but not Windows Messenger.


----------



## otzi (Nov 8, 2006)

spy sweeper the best


----------

